# 129 gone!



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Just got home to find I am getting no signal on 129. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Check Switch?
Unplug and replug switch (if you have DPP44)?
Hard reset?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Earthquake move you today?. I am in SoCal, and 129 is just fine here, if that helps.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

I think your avatar is the problem...................


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

As of 9:45 pm, I have 129 with no problem.


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

DBS Commando said:


> Check Switch?
> Unplug and replug switch (if you have DPP44)?
> Hard reset?


Unplug and replug switch did the job,
thanks!


----------



## gopdon (Jul 21, 2007)

aaronbud said:


> Unplug and replug switch did the job,
> thanks!


I have the same problem but I have no idea what that switch is? I have a 622.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

gopdon said:


> I have the same problem but I have no idea what that switch is? I have a 622.


Go to menu, 6, 1, 1 and run the switch test.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

gopdon said:


> I have the same problem but I have no idea what that switch is? I have a 622.


Your receiver will tell you what your switch is when you look at system info.


----------

